# 2 WW Dragging!



## lady Dee (Apr 23, 2010)

Hi All, 

I had my ET done on Saturday so I am only day two of my 16 day wait. I am experiencing cramps in both my stomach and lower back and was just wondering if this is normal. It is normally the pains i get just before AF. I keep going through moments of complete excitement and than complete sorrow and panic that this will not work. 

I am getting great relief from reading comments on this website and I hope you can give me some advice. 

Thanks, 

Lady Dee xxxx


----------



## mummysboy (Feb 19, 2010)

hi ladydee

totally understand what you mean, i had my ET on Friday (day B4 U) and im also getting funny twinges.   
When are you testing?
Im testing 24th August  

Is this your first attempt?


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi there

What day transfer did you have ie when did you have EC ?  

If you only had ET on Saturday then today you're 2dpt (2 days past transfer) so very early days.  Only once an embryo has reached blastocyst stage at 5 days old will it be ready to begin implanting, usually around 24 hours later so when it's 6 days old and it can take up until it's around 12 days old.

The symptoms you describe are most likely down to the EC and ET procedures where you ovaries have been poked and prodded around, any swelling has gone down (as ovaries swell with the growing follicles) and you may get some cramping following ET as the cervix and womb may be irritated by the catheter.

The HCG injection you had just before EC can cause pg like symptoms as it's basically same hormone as released from embryo and then the progesterone support (whatever you're on) during 2ww can cause even more pg and AF like symptoms.

I wouldn't read anything in to it at this stage....far too early....everything you say sounds completely normal.

Ensure you're drinking plenty of water, around 2 litres a day....and keep busy so you don't spend all your time wondering what's going on.

Good luck...to you both
Natasha


----------



## lady Dee (Apr 23, 2010)

Thank you both for your reply. I had my egg collection last thursday and apparently they had a very difficult time flushing the follicles so maybe this is where pain is coming from. They also told me that I had 20 follicles but that 16 of them were empty. Has this happened to anyone before? Is this due to anything I had done or is it something that I can prevent in the future? I suffer from both Pcos and Endometriosis.

This is our first cycle of ivf so i feel like we are learning new things everyday and It certainly is best described as a rollercoaster. I have never had so many different emotions in one hour let alone one day. 

Mummysboy I was told to test on the 30th of August as I had day two transfer. It feels like forever away and being off work is making me climb the walls. Maybe when I go back on Thursday it will start to speed things up. Are you finding the time going by slowly? 

Minxy thanks so much for all your advice. Been reading so many different things that I am having mini panic attacks every now and than. For example read that I should not be eating pineapple and I had been doing the last few days. 

Thanks again girls xxx


----------



## Ancas (Aug 16, 2010)

Hi Ladies, I just did my IUI procedure on Saturday 14/08,  i was on clomid and a shot of ovitril. 

I am dreading these next few days. I keep telling myself not to think about it but all i can do is seach online for success rates. it was my first trial. I had very bad cramps yesterday all around my abdomin and around my back. My dr said that due to a low sperm count my chances are very low, which kind of..... upsets me. I have a split uteris which goes to a double cervix and double vagina. 

I dont have any other symptoms so far accept i really feel bloated. but i was told that is due to the Hcg Injection.

fingers crossed all goes well

Anja from Malta


----------



## lady Dee (Apr 23, 2010)

Ancas, will say lots of prayers for you that all goes well xxxx


----------



## Ancas (Aug 16, 2010)

Thank you lady dee xxxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

*Hi again lady Dee*

Some women do find that they have empty follicles. Obviously I'm not medically qualified but I would've thought yours was due more to your PCOS as you had quite a few follicles, which were probably more just fluid filled sacs/cysts (which is what a follicle is but follies contain eggs). I have severe endo and whilst I've had lots of follicles, they've contained eggs...I don't have PCOS. It's definitely nothing you would have done that caused this so please don't upset yourself that it is.

As for eating pineapple, having a small amount isn't going to do any harm but ideally it's the juice you want to be drinking and not eating fresh pineapple which contains Bromelain.

There is more information on a pinned post towards top of this 2ww board called "2ww ~ Frequently Asked Questions" ...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=87948.0

plus I put together some hints and tips some time ago which is now included within a pinned post on ICSI board...there's info for all the way through treatment, including during 2ww so maybe you'll find some of that helpful...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=233077.msg3691031#msg3691031

*Hi Anja*

When did you have the Ovitrelle injection if you had insemination (basting) on Saturday ?

The symptoms you describe are most likely down to some uterine contractions caused by the catheter from the insemination irritating your cervix and womb, as well as the HCG (Ovitrelle) injection. Clomid can also cause all manner of side effects and symptoms...plus the progesterone which would've been released following ovulation. Also, the HCG injection can cause pg like symptoms as it's basically same hormone as released from implanted embryo, it can stay in your body for up to 14 days and cause false positives on pg tests if test too early.

Good luck to you all
Take care
Natasha


----------



## dawnie1704 (Feb 25, 2010)

Hi 


I also had egg collection last Thursday. I had 1 embie put back on Saturday and my test date is the 30th.


At the moment i am not sure what i am going to do about work. Is anyone taking the 2ww off?


Dawn xx


----------



## Ancas (Aug 16, 2010)

hi Natasha thanks for the information, the pain and cramps have indeed decreased  i had an IUI as you have mentioned and yes I know I have to be patient and not test early however my period is due just when to 2 weeks are up so... fingers crossed. The only thing I am finding strange is I constantly feel nausea this started yesterday.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi Anja

The nausea could be the HCG injection, the Clomid or a combination of both.  May also be due to progesterone released following ovulation.  I get nausea, frequent peeing, sore veiny boobs amongst other symptoms nearly every month due to the changing levels in my hormones ie higher progesterone, following ovulation.

Ginger is good for nausea.

Take care
Natasha


----------



## Stebbings (Aug 11, 2009)

My ET was 13th August and up untill today i had af pain on and off everyday today is the 1st day that i haven't, I now have really itchy nipples lol gues this is another of the mixed up signs lol.

Roll on next Fridat OTD trying to not think about thing although very very hard not to get a little excited or a little bit down.

Still alot of mixed emotions xxx


----------



## carolinejtmg (Jun 23, 2010)

Hi 

I am halfway through dreaded 2ww  

I had ec 11th and et 13th Aug so test day also next Fri.

Going slowly insane feeling positive one minute and then hopeless the next.

Had really bad bloating and pains after et for 2/3 days and every day since have had AF type pains on and off.

This site is a godsend for info and support  

    and   to all!

Caroline xx


----------



## Nathalie 2010 (Aug 3, 2010)

Just saying hello to this thread.  I am testing on Tuesday, this has been the longest 2 weeks of my life !!!!    

Take care all PUPO's 

Nat


----------

